# Introductory Analysis of the Physical Requirements of a Mixed Martial Arts Fighter



## Andrew Green (Mar 1, 2006)

> This paper will look at the physical requirements of. Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) is an ancient sport, which goes by many names. It is sometimes referred to as Pankration, Freestyle Fighting, or Submission Fighting. As the last two names suggest, it is a combat sport that combines the elements of several martial arts. There are several different rule formats that fighters can compete under, and because the rebirth of this sport is still an ongoing process these rules are always subject to change. Each promoter has different rules for each event. These rule changes are usually quite minor, and there are several common rules that are always present. Basically Mixed Martial Arts combines several combat sports, the three biggest influences on Mixed Martial Arts have been Wrestling, Muay Thai Kickboxing, and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. Mixed Martial Arts is a one on one combat sport that takes place in a boxing style ring or octagon shaped cage (plastic mesh fencing surrounds a wrestling mat).


Full Article


----------

